# Circuito Integrado TFK U 2554 B



## rafer (Ene 24, 2017)

Buenas tardes.
Agradecería si alguien tiene informacion, o me puede orientar donde puedo conseguírla, del circuito integrado " TFK U 2554 B".
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

Que modelo de equip lo trae?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2017)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?hl...0...1ac.1.34.heirloom-hp..3.7.749.DfUNHLiFX04


----------



## rafer (Ene 25, 2017)

Si dosmetros es este circuito intgrado que has puesto.
Pero en la pagina que me remites, ya estube yo tambien pero no encuentro donde descargar un pdf con todos los datos incluido el esquema en bloques.
Saludos



Respuesta a pandacba, lo lleva la centralita de apertura/cierra de las puertas de un Peugeot 405 Embassy d.
Pequeña explación de lo que pretendo: Esta centralita se puede actuar con interreptores apertura/cierre que se actuan con el llavín, y tambien se actuan con el mando por infrarojs que lleva tambien el llavín.
Me está fallando y no hay repuestos, he conseguido un emisor y receptor por radio_frecuencia, y la salida del receptor es un contacto de relé ( NO/NC).
Pero desconoco la señal que vá desde el receptor de infrarojos a la centralita, ( información de c.i. que necesito).
Saludos.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 25, 2017)

Ese IC es el mismo U2554B, TLC2554IPWR, TLC2554IPW, TLC2554 o Y2554


----------

